# Travel Clocks



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm sure quite a few of you have them, here's one I picked up last year.

Looping 8 day travel clock with enameled celestial dial.

JLC movement, 15 jewel, s/s case.





































I suspect most of us will know who Jeremy Thorpe was, Sir Roy Welensky was the last prime minister of Rhodesia & Nyasaland.

Any others like to contribute...... :biggrin:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Bought this sad old thing of fleebay a while back as a project



















After, not perfect but IMHO better than it was.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

animalone said:


> Bought this sad old thing of fleebay a while back as a project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It will do for me, good man :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Two lovely clocks gentlemen. :yes:

A couple of mine.......

This is the largest leather cased one I have come across over the years. Regardless of the damage on the dial I just love it and it is one of my favourites. 










Here is a picture of the movement which doesn't have any makers marks.










This one is a bit different being a quarter repeater.....










......pushing the button at the nine o'clock position triggers the repeat mechanism which strikes the number of hours followed by a double strike for each quarter. 

and if it is of interest a picture of the movement which also I'm afraid doesn't have any maker marks.










All types of travel clocks are interesting whether it is miniature clocks, leather or metal cased ones or carriage clocks. Fascinating pieces and survivors of time from bygone eras. :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Fine examples David :thumbsup:

Would it be fair to estimate their age at 1925-35ish.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have this little Jaeger Memovox type clock, small enough to pop into a cabin trunk as the second photo shows.

No, I don't travel with it, but I imagine it would have graced a cabin on a long sea voyage quite nicely.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Fine examples David :thumbsup:
> 
> Would it be fair to estimate their age at 1925-35ish.


 Thank you. :thumbsup:

I think the glow worm clock could be from that period. I always thought the repeater was a little older, possibly 1910-20. The few I've seen over the years were mainly described as Edwardian but without knowing the maker or calibre, to help narrow it down, it is just estimations. They've certainly seen a fair amount of history & it would be great if they could talk to tell their own history. :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Agree, looks in remarkable condition.

Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> Thank you. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think the glow worm clock could be from that period. I always thought the repeater was a little older, possibly 1910-20. The few I've seen over the years were mainly described as Edwardian but without knowing the maker or calibre, to help narrow it down, it is just estimations. They've certainly seen a fair amount of history & it would be great if they could talk to tell their own history. :yes:


 Thanks, mine was only a guesstimate as a lot of the later cylinder escapement movements were used up mainly for these type of travel clocks & some wristwatches.

A lot of these movements are unmarked (sadly) but do exhibit a high degree of finish.

Your repeater example shows a high degree of finish in the gilding & bridge anglage. They certainly applied a lot of passion & pride into their work then.

I'm popping up one of the strange wristwatch anomalies from this period on tomorrow's oldies.

Again, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

May I congratulate you on that fabulous find, dear Karrusel, albeit a bit late in the day judging by the length of this thread. That Looping watch was a very good choice. I collected mechanical travel clocks for some time, and did find some from good makes such as Oris and Suiza. I have always considered your Looping model to be one of the most collectible of these clocks, especially when it has its original leather case. It attracts people who like carriage clocks and is beautifully sized; also it has a quality movement with rather more jewelling than you would normally expect in a travel clock.These Looping clocks are usually in brass and have straightforward decoration - to find one with a celestial decorative theme and in stainless steel is exceptional. Finally, there is the icing on the cake - that fascinating inscription.

Generally, the market however, and I love it.

Looking at the pre-War examples, I am very familiar with the flat variety, as shown by David, and he seems to have snapped up a couple of nice ones. I am not so familiar with your neat little memovox-type Jaeger example, dear AVO. It is certainly a pretty little thing but I find it hard to date - somehow it seems to fit into the period just after the Second World War; early 1950s perhaps and really cute.

Thanks for this fascinating thread. Truth to tell, I actually gave away most of my mechanical travel clocks to charity - they were from the 1960-1990 period, and one hopes that they will one day be more collectible.

:biggrin:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a number of travel clocks myself, Swiza's and a couple looping 8 day travel alarm clock, just need to clean then every few years and there go on forever

I must say I do like the jeager, I have done many of them over the years.

I just like to hear a ticking clock.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@Always"watching" You might well know this, Honour...by WW2 and after, watches produced for Europe were being signed Jaeger LeCoultre, as opposed to the N. American market where they were just LeCoultre. However, do you happen to know why these clocks were just signed Jaeger? Might make an interesting topic for your section.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

AVO said:


> @Always"watching" You might well know this, Honour...by WW2 and after, watches produced for Europe were being signed Jaeger LeCoultre, as opposed to the N. American market where they were just LeCoultre. However, do you happen to know why these clocks were just signed Jaeger? Might make an interesting topic for your section.


 Likewise :yes:

All I know is until the mid 30's Jaeger & Le Coultre were separate companies, although I believe there was some collaboration previously.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a triangle shaped , miniature, brass Junghans alarm clock - probably 1930's. I will post a pix in the gallery.


----------

